# Allmountain im Odenwald



## Grobi-Stollo (26. Februar 2012)

Hallo an alle Allmountain-Fans im Odenwald, Bergstraße und Spessart,

wo sind die schönen Allmountain-Trails, Spots oder einfach nur ein paar
kleine knifflige Stellen im Odenwald, wo man seine Technik verfeinern und super für den z.B. nächsten Gardaseeurlaub/Alpentour üben kann. 
Schön wären Bilder mit Ortsbeschreibung evtl. GPS-Track/POI und Schwierigkeitsgrad (S1,S2,S3 ...).
Also dann mal los 
http://www.singletrail-skala.de/


----------



## rmfausi (26. Februar 2012)

Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst, oder?  Kaufe Dir eine Wanderkarte vom Odenwald oder noch besser von der Pfalz und geh biken.  Kleiner Tipp, die interessanten Wege sind meist dünn gestrichelt.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sic_ (26. Februar 2012)

Die interresanten Trails sind doch garnicht eingezeichnet. 

Eigentlich brauchts keine Wanderkarte für den vorderen Odenwald.
Hier ist alles dermaßen überbevölkert, da ists schwer keinen Trail zu finden.
Zur Not einfach der nächsten Bikergruppe anschließen.


----------



## rmfausi (26. Februar 2012)

sic_ schrieb:


> Die interresanten Trails sind doch garnicht eingezeichnet.



<Klugscheiß>In den div. Openmtbmaps schon.</Klugscheiß>

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## noon (26. Februar 2012)

Singletrails mag es viele geben, richtig tolle oder anspruchsvolle Abfahrten dagegen sind schon wesentlich seltener anzutreffen. Gerade wirklich technische Sachen, zB. um Spitzkehren oder ordentliche Steilabfahrten zu trainieren sind eher die Ausnahme. Einen wirklichen Spitzkehren Trail zB suche ich nach wie vor. 

Meinen Stadtwald kenne ich wie meine Westentasche, dort kenne ich jeden Trail (auch wenn es leider fast keine gibt), aber den ganzen Odenwald nach Trails abzufahren wäre sicherlich eine Lebensaufgabe. Gute Trails sprechen sich manchmal rum, man kriegt Tipps von anderen Bikern usw. Leider ist das IBC aber eine öffentliche Veranstaltung, und viele haben weder lust dass der "Freind" was vom Haustrail mitkriegt noch dass Hinz und Kunz mit GPS angewackelt kommen und den Trail so zB zum Problemspot machen. 

Wenn man sich mal die Idee einer Trail map wo man vom gesamten Odenwald alle Bike-Trails mit Bewertungen, GPS Daten und Fotos verzeichnet hätte vor Augen führt, dann sieht man wieder mal was einem durch die Kriminalisierung der deutschen Radler so alles entgeht. Ist ja nicht so als könnte man sich so auch zur Trailpflege organisieren oder Trailpatenschaften übernehmen und zB kollektiv den Müll im Wald aufsammeln. Biker werden hier eben nur als Störfaktor angesehen.

Wer trotzdem gute Trails will dem bleibt nur eins übrig, bei anderen mitfahren. Augen offenhalten, Biker ansprechen, gps touren nachfahren. Es wird sicherlich viel Mist dabei sein aber was will man sonst machen.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (27. Februar 2012)

gebe dir absolut Recht, noon.

Einen ganzen Trail, mit allem was das Allmountainherz höher schlagen lässt, gibts im ODW nicht, auch nicht mit gestrichelten Linien. Aber irgendwelche kleinen Schlüsselstellen müßten doch zu finden sein ?!

Wäre doch auch mal ne Idee für die Bikeparks, zusätzlich zu den geschwindigkeitsorientierten Downhillstrecken auch etwas Traillastiges anzulegen, hätte bestimmt viel Zuspruch.

Zum Thema Steilabfahrten könnte ich vielleicht was beitragen. Werde nächstes WE mal ein paar Bilder posten.


----------



## KonaSebbel (27. Februar 2012)

Hier im Odenwald gibt es schon einige schöne Trails, sogar mit kleinen Schlüsselstellen. Spitzkehren-Trails fallen mir auch gleich ein. 
Wie hier aber schon geschrieben wurde, möchten viele Biker ungern die Lieblingstrails veröffentichen. Zu Recht auch!
Vielleicht hast du die Möglichkeit andere Biker unterwegs zufragen oder findest spontan einen schönen Trail von selbst.
Einfach nur immer weitersuchen....


----------



## sharky (28. Februar 2012)

noon schrieb:


> Singletrails mag es viele geben, richtig tolle oder anspruchsvolle Abfahrten dagegen sind schon wesentlich seltener anzutreffen. Gerade wirklich technische Sachen, zB. um Spitzkehren oder ordentliche Steilabfahrten zu trainieren sind eher die Ausnahme. Einen wirklichen Spitzkehren Trail zB suche ich nach wie vor.



dann fahr mal nach eberbach und dort von der burg runter. da hast spitzkehren en masse! auch sonst fallen mir diverse spots ein, an denen man das findet. sind halt tendenziell eher im "hinteren" teil des odw


----------



## sic_ (28. Februar 2012)

Technisch fordernd? Da fallen mir schon im vordersten Odenwald zig Spots ein. Zwischen Heidelberg und Darmstadt gibts schon einige, recht heftige Trails.
Im hinteren Odenwald geht eigentlich nichtmehr wirklich viel in Sachen Technische Trails. Ab und zu gibts zwar mal ein nettes Teilstück aber das wars auch.

Im Bikepark Beerfelden gibts zb den Singletrail.


----------



## sharky (4. März 2012)

sic_ schrieb:


> Im hinteren Odenwald geht eigentlich nichtmehr wirklich viel in Sachen Technische Trails. Ab und zu gibts zwar mal ein nettes Teilstück aber das wars auch.



wie lang ist denn bei dir ein "teilstück"?


----------



## sad1802 (6. März 2012)

Bin ja noch Anfänger und neulich zum ersten mal nen Trail gefahren. Vom WS nach Schriesheim runter immer den gelben x gefolgt. Wie ist denn dieser in einer Schwierigkeitsstufe einzuordnen?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (7. März 2012)

S0-S1, würde ich sagen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## noon (7. März 2012)

http://www.singletrail-skala.de/


----------



## sad1802 (7. März 2012)

Gibt's denn ab dem WS auch was im S2 Bereich?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rmfausi (8. März 2012)

Meines wissens nicht, da ist alles zwischen S0 und S1. Am schwierigsten wird wohl die Abfahrt vom Ölberg am Steinbruch entlang dann über das Wurzelstück und die anschließenden Steine oberhalb der Strahlenburg sein (das könnte vielleicht schon als S2 durchgehen).

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Micro767 (8. März 2012)

da will ich heute und Samstag eh mal wieder fahren


----------



## sad1802 (8. März 2012)

Hat viel geregnet gestern Abend und heute Nacht - dürfte nicht gut zu fahren sein...

Samstag sollte bei mir klappen - muss mich nur Freitag Abend auf dem Mathaise Markt beherrschen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grobi-Stollo (11. Juni 2012)

hier und da findet man dann doch ne kleine Stelle wo ersatzweise  Allmountaintrailfeeling aufkommt.







könnte schon fast S2 sein


----------



## rmfausi (11. Juni 2012)

Das ist astreines S0. 



Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (11. Juni 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Das ist astreines S0.
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Deine Beiträge sind ja sooo humorvoll


----------



## Intro (11. Juni 2012)

Hi , also so richtig verblocktes gelände kenn ich leider nicht wirklich , wenn du aber geile Trail usw entdeckts oder gesagt bekommst kannste dich mal melden


spitzkehren kenn ich auch nur eine anlaufstelle


----------



## rmfausi (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo Grobi-Stollo,
dann lass uns mal eine Runde zusammen fahren, wie wärs?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## driver.87 (11. Juni 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Das ist astreines S0.
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Ich würde mal eine S1 in den Ring werfen. Die kleine Kurve verhindert nämlich dieses "Bremse auf und Runter", was viele Leute auf kleineren, steilen Stücken anwenden.

Btw, sieht vom Untergrund her schon ein bisschen nach Gardasee aus, halt im Frühjahr, wo noch nicht alles Grün weggebruzelt wurde.

Das Bild sollte irgendwo im Heidelberger-Raum aufgenommen worden sein, oder?


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (11. Juni 2012)

ich will hier keine Diskussion über die Sigletrail-Skala entfachen, dachte mir nur, dieses Stückchen passt gut in die S2 Trails die ich aus den Alpen her kenne. 

@driver.87 - ja genau, find auch das es aussieht wie am Gardasee, ist aber bei Groß-Umstadt.

@rmfausi - ich hoffe mal, du meinst das nicht als Herausforderung, beweisen muß und möchte ich hier nimanden was, aus dem Alter bin ich raus.
Eine Einladung zum gemeinsamen Biken nehme ich natürlich gerne an.

@intro - bist du jetzt eigentlich schon die Hüpfburg am HH gefahren ?


----------



## Intro (12. Juni 2012)

japp bin ich einmal gefahren , hatte aber kein helm dabei ,wird bei nächstenmal anders sein =)danke nochmal für den tipp


----------



## rmfausi (12. Juni 2012)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> @rmfausi - ich hoffe mal, du meinst das nicht als Herausforderung, beweisen muß und möchte ich hier nimanden was, aus dem Alter bin ich raus.
> Eine Einladung zum gemeinsamen Biken nehme ich natürlich gerne an.



Da sind wir wohl auf gleicher Wellenlänge, ich wollte einfach mal eine normale Tour mit Dir fahren, ohne Hintergedanken. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Sath (16. Juni 2012)

Richtig verblocktes Gelände, loses Geröll, sehr steil und jeder Sturtz tut richtig weh ... ?! (vorallem ohne Schoner )

klingt nach Steinbruch Schriese, Trail von der 3. oberen Kante runter. 

Meine Lieblings/Haus Strecke 

Das 1. kleine Teilstück bis zur Hütte/Aussichtspunkt Ordne ich als S2,5  ein. Danach wird es S0/1, denk ich

Wer will den nehme ich gerne mal mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (16. Juni 2012)

Sath schrieb:


> Das 1. kleine Teilstück bis zur Hütte/Aussichtspunkt Ordne ich als S2,5  ein. Danach wird es S0/1, denk ich
> 
> Wer will den nehme ich gerne mal mit



Wie würdest du die Wurzeln und Steine oberhalb der Strahlenburg einordnen S1 oder S2? Ich würde S2 nehmen. Nächste Woche fahre ich da auch wieder. 

Memo: An der Hühnerleiter ist ein Baum vorm Sprung umgefallen, Säge raus und weiter gehts.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Sath (16. Juni 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Wie würdest du die Wurzeln und Steine oberhalb der Strahlenburg einordnen S1 oder S2? Ich würde S2 nehmen. Nächste Woche fahre ich da auch wieder.



eher S2 würde ich sagen, sind schon fies die Dinger. 
Durch den vielen Regen in letzter Zeit ist es da schön aus geschwemmt und ich habe das Gefühl die sind größer Geworden 


P.S: Ich montiere jetzt mal mein neuen Husselfelt Vorbau und dann fahr ich eh hoch, schau mir das nochmal an


----------



## sic_ (16. Juni 2012)

Da kann man doch fast alles bequem abrollen 
Da gibts doch genau 2 fiese Stellen, einmal das letzte stück bevors auf den Parkplatz geht und dann das Stück zwischen Oberkante Steinbruch und der Hütte. Ab der Hütte kann man aber eigentlich die Bremsen aufmachen und es laufen lassen.
Einzig den Ausstieg nach links zu den Weinbergen hab ich nie ohne Ausrutscher geschafft. Irgendwie liegt da immer loser Split/Schotter und ich lieg auf der Seite 

Was ist eigentlich der kürzeste Weg hoch zur oberkante vom Steinbruch?
Ich fahr meist über die Infotafel (beim Wegweiser zum Klettern) und schieb den Trail hoch.
Es müsste doch aber irgendwo einen alten Weg geben, der noch direkt hoch zur oberkante führt, nur versteckt der sich recht gut.


----------



## Sath (16. Juni 2012)

mmh So direkt kann ich mein Weg wo ich fahr jetzt nicht beschreiben. 


*Beschreibung auf Wunsch hin entfernt, sry Leute, nicht mehr dran gedacht ich Vollpfosten... *


Zum Trail selber:  Heute wieder runter gefahren, durch den starken Regen der letzten Tage hats da ganz schön gewütet. An der einen Stelle ist der halbe Trail weggebrochen. Die großen Geröll Steine die rum lagen hab ich weggeräumt. 
Also an alle die die Strecke kennen, passt auf wenn ihr runter fahrt. Bei der Hälfte fehlt nen Stück Trail


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (18. Juni 2012)

postet doch mal ein paar Bilder von diesen Steinbruchtrails


----------



## Sath (18. Juni 2012)

Bilder kommen, aber nicht vor Donnerstag - Arbeitszeit bedingt geht es leider nicht früher.


----------



## richtig (19. Juni 2012)

Lustig, wie die Grobi-Stollo nach seiner gut gemeinten und nachvollziehbaren Anfrage zum Trail-Sharing gleich mal groß und breit einen vor'n Latz bekommt...

Es gibt im Odenwald eine Menge Trails, denen es gut tun würde, wenn mehr Leute dort fahren würden. Das Laub wäre schneller weg, Gras und Hecken würden nicht so sprießen nund der Untergrund würde etwas mehr verdichtet und die nassen Stellen würden schneller trocknen.

Mit dieser Art Trails hätte ich wirklich keine Probleme. Meistens sind es eh in den TOPOs verzeichnete alte und bekannte Forstwege.

Wer hat Mittwoch Lust ne Tour zu fahren? Gerne schon etwas früher, haben den Nachtmittag frei.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Tobsn (19. Juni 2012)

richtig schrieb:


> Lustig, wie die Grobi-Stollo nach seiner gut gemeinten und nachvollziehbaren Anfrage zum Trail-Sharing gleich mal groß und breit einen vor'n Latz bekommt...
> 
> Es gibt im Odenwald eine Menge Trails, denen es gut tun würde, wenn mehr Leute dort fahren würden. Das Laub wäre schneller weg, Gras und Hecken würden nicht so sprießen nund der Untergrund würde etwas mehr verdichtet und die nassen Stellen würden schneller trocknen.
> 
> Mit dieser Art Trails hätte ich wirklich keine Probleme. Meistens sind es eh in den TOPOs verzeichnete alte und bekannte Forstwege.



Volle Zustimmung. 
Aber hier im Forum (vor allem im Pfälzer) werden Anfragen nach Strecken meist mit der dumm Brot Aussage Kauf die ne Karte und fahr die gestrichelten Wege beantwortet.
Dass dann alle die HotSpots fahren, weil die auf jeder Karte zu finden sind ist klar.
Viel sinnvoller wäre es eben Anfragen nach Strecken mit Empfehlungen nach weniger frequentierten Trails zu beantworten.
Das hätte dann was von Benutzerlenkung.



Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> postet doch mal ein paar Bilder von diesen Steinbruchtrails



Kein Bilder aber massig Videos.
Insgesamt wurde ich der Abfahrt ne S0-1 verpassen.
S2-3 ist maximal das Stück direkt zum Strahlenburgparkplatz.

Im Sommer


Im Winter


Im Winter, nachts  und weniger Aktion, dafür komplett vom Weißen Stein über Ölberg


Viel Spaß beim Fahren.


----------



## rayc (19. Juni 2012)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Volle Zustimmung.
> Aber hier im Forum (vor allem im Pfälzer) werden Anfragen nach Strecken meist mit der dumm Brot Aussage Kauf die ne Karte und fahr die gestrichelten Wege beantwortet.
> Dass dann alle die HotSpots fahren, weil die auf jeder Karte zu finden sind ist klar.
> Viel sinnvoller wäre es eben Anfragen nach Strecken mit Empfehlungen nach weniger frequentierten Trails zu beantworten.
> ...




Volle Zustimmung.

Diese Vertrider-Krankheit greift immer weiter um sich.

Hotspot-Bildung kann man nur durch eine Entzerrung vermeiden.

Ich gebe inzwischen BBSn keine Tips mehr. Tips nehmen diese gerne an, aber zurück kommt nur der dumme Spruch "Kauf dir eine Karte, ..."

Karte kann ich lesen 

Geheimnistuerei und Geheimbünde haben noch nie jemanden geholfen, sondern meist Schaden angerichtet.

Mountainbiken ist kein Verbrechen, das muss man nicht in Geheimen wie ein Krimineller betreiben!

Das beste was man tun kann ist, Strecken in OSM einzutragen und bestehende Wege zu klassifizieren. Umso mehr Wege klassifiziert sind, desto eher kommst es zu einer Entzerrung.

ray

P.S.: Das drohende Wegbreitengesetz in Hessen habt ihr schon wahrgenommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (19. Juni 2012)

Gutes Video!

tobsn, mit deiner Einstufung wirst du recht haben.
Aber es ist schwer einen Trail anhand von Bildern/Video zu beurteilen.
Ich kenne die Strecke nicht. Diese werde ich mir anschauen wenn ich in der Ecke bin.

ray


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (19. Juni 2012)

Endlich fängt das hier richtig an Spaß zu machen !
Danke


----------



## wuttel (19. Juni 2012)

Kleiner Tip von mir, wobei die Strecken ggf. zu leicht sind:

http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/

Weiß nicht, in wieweit das schon bekannt ist. Mir gefallen die Strecken sehr gut, wobei in Ihnen noch mehr Potenzial steckt als ich es bis jetzt mit meinem Hardtail nutzen konnte. Mal schauen, wie es bald mit dem Slide aussieht.

Ich suche übrigens auchnoch Begleitung zum Fahren, da meine momentanen MTB'ler nicht so oft Zeit haben.


----------



## rayc (19. Juni 2012)

wuttel schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip von mir, wobei die Strecken ggf. zu leicht sind:
> 
> http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/
> 
> ...



Die Geopark Strecken sind eher leichte Strecken.
Sie werden gezielt an den meisten Trails vorbei geführt.
Landschaftlich mögen sie reizvoll sein und ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben.
Aber es sind keine Allmountain-Strecken.

ray


----------



## Joshua60 (19. Juni 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Mountainbiken ist kein Verbrechen, das muss man nicht in Geheimen wie ein Krimineller betreiben!
> 
> ...


 
Die Strecken in OSM einzutragen dürfte am Ende doch das geeignete Mittel sein. Immer einen Weg mehr eintragen als die Netzaufsteller sabotieren können.


----------



## wuttel (19. Juni 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> Die Geopark Strecken sind eher leichte Strecken.
> Sie werden gezielt an den meisten Trails vorbei geführt.
> Landschaftlich mögen sie reizvoll sein und ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben.
> Aber es sind keine Allmountain-Strecken.
> ...



Das stimmt! Wobei man beim Fahren schnell bessere Trails endeckt und diese "in die Strecke einbauen" kann. Man sollte nur die Orientierung behalten um nacher wieder auf die Hauptstrecke zu finden. 

Wobei ich mich mitlerweile in unseren Wäldern relativ gut auskenne und den ein oder anderen Trail endeckt habe. Ich werde mal ein paar Bilder machen, mir fällt da einer der untere AM Klasse sein dürfte ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (19. Juni 2012)

Da bin ich sehr gespannt...


----------



## sic_ (19. Juni 2012)

Wenn man den Geopark Strecken folgt, kommt man an praktisch keinem guten Trail vorbei. Da gibts auch nichts zu kombinieren/einzubauen.

Was jetzt das ganze trara um die Wegbeschreibung soll, versteh ich nicht ganz. Als nicht-ortsansässiger wird man den Weg zu 90% eh nicht finden.

Die 2m Regel haben wir in BaWü btw. schon etwas länger und letztendlich interresiert es hier einfach niemanden, solange keine (inoffiziellen) Denkmäler beschädigt werden (Wolfsschanze) oder man sich übertrieben daneben benimmt.


----------



## Micro767 (20. Juni 2012)

sic_ schrieb:


> Die 2m Regel haben wir in BaWü btw. schon etwas länger und letztendlich interresiert es hier einfach niemanden, solange keine (inoffiziellen) Denkmäler beschädigt werden (Wolfsschanze) oder man sich übertrieben daneben benimmt.



Alleine im Kreis Bensheim wurden in den letzten 2 Jahren mehrere 200 Strafzettel verteilt. Ich weiß von 3 Stk. und einen MTB´ler kenne ich davon persönlich.

Da wird das ganze schon zum Thema, wenn man jetzt an das neue Gesetz denkt und schaut was an "legalen" Strecken gerade ausgeschildert ist / wird  :kotz:


----------



## richtig (20. Juni 2012)

Im Zweifelsfall wäre ich so dreist und würde weiterfahren. Der Deutsche ist per se ziemlich obrigkeitshörig. Einen Italiener müsste man anschießen, bevor der stehen bleibt und sich einen Strafzettel verpassen lässt.


----------



## Micro767 (20. Juni 2012)

Du glaubst ja wohl nicht das ich anhalten würde, egal wer da im Weg steht.

Würde zugerne mal sehen das auch ein Wanderer einen Strafzettel bekommt wenn er auf dem gleichen Trail unterwegs ist oder ein Pilze-Sucher, der sich weit ab von jedem Weg oder Trail bewegt.


----------



## scylla (20. Juni 2012)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Du glaubst ja wohl nicht das ich anhalten würde, egal wer da im Weg steht.
> 
> Würde zugerne mal sehen das auch ein Wanderer einen Strafzettel bekommt wenn er auf dem gleichen Trail unterwegs ist oder ein Pilze-Sucher, der sich weit ab von jedem Weg oder Trail bewegt.



das ist ja der Witz, die bekommen keinen Strafzettel, weil sie das dürfen. Gummisohlen sind halt was anderes als Gummireifen 
Aber das wird ja schon nebenan im Open Trails Forum diskutiert. 

@Grobi-Stollo
war eigentlich "Mitfahren" schon als Tipp? 
Funktioniert meistens besser als komplizierte Wegbeschreibungen übers virtuelle Netz. 
Z.B. mal in meine Signatur stöbern


----------



## sic_ (20. Juni 2012)

Wer ist dann eigentlich schuld, wenn man mit einem Kontrolleur im Wald kollidiert?
Sicher Bremsen stell ich mir auf vielen Trails einfach unglaublich schwer vor. Auf 99% aller Trails hier ist es dann wohl eine "er oder ich" Entscheidung und nicht eine Sache der Hörigkeit gegenüber der Staatsgewalt.


----------



## driver.87 (20. Juni 2012)

Naja also wenn ich nen Biker (auch aus voller Fahr) stoppen will, dann schaff ich das auch, ohne mich selbst dabei zu verletzten. Dazu liegen im Wald viel zu viele natürliche Waffen rum. 

Man sollte es eher gar nicht erst so weit kommen lassen:
http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/gesetzesnovelle-in-hessen

Ich persönlich finde die FlowTrail Alternative extrem verlockend. Warum sollte so etwas wie in Stromberg nicht theoretisch auch bei uns möglich sein?

Sind die Offiziellen, die das genehmigen müssten, wirklich so verbohrt gegenüber Neuem? Könnte man das in Stromberg nicht als Paradebeispiel anführen, wie man die Bikerströme lenken kann?

Ich würde gerne mal wissen, wie das damals in Stromberg Schritt für Schritt abgelaufen ist, bis man die Offiziellen auf seiner Seite hatte. 
Denn wenn man dieses Vorgehen dann auch hier an der Bergstraße so umsetzen würde.... 

vg


----------



## rayc (21. Juni 2012)

In Stromberg bestand ein wirtschaftliches Interesse.
Man kann die Lage sicherlich nicht mit der wirtschaftlich starken und eng besiedelten Bergstraße vergleichen.

@sic_, die Kontrolleure sind ja nicht doof.
Im Taunus lauern sie mit der Kamera an beliebten illegalen Trailausstiegen.
An den typischen Parkplätzen wird man dann mit Fotobeweis erwartet.

Meiner Meinung nach bringen Bikeparks und Flowtrails nur bedingt was.
Damit kann man Downhill-Fahrer, ... befriedigen aber nicht den Tourenfahrer (größte Gruppe bei den Bikern).
Eine Legalisierung der Rinne würde aber die Lage deutlich entspannen und den Wildwuchs an illegalen Strecken mindern.
Witzigerweise gab es zu Zeiten der jahrzehnte langen Duldung der Rinne deutlich weniger Probleme.

Ich habe keine Interesse an Bikeparks oder Flowtrails, ich möchte technische Trails fahren. Und das sind zumeist nun mal die kleinen Pfade. Welche teilweise als Wanderwege markiert sind.
Das Konfliktpotential mit Wandern sehe ich nicht als Problem, wenn man sich nicht voll daneben verhält und zu Stoßzeiten gewisse Ecken meidet.
Ich muss z.B. nicht am Sonntag bei besten Wetter ins Felsenmeer fahren.
Das macht weder mir noch den Wandern Spaß.

Um so wichtiger ist es dieses neue Gesetz zu verhindern. Das uns dies gelingen kann, liegt im Bereich des Möglichen!

ray


----------



## scottiee (21. Juni 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> Ich muss z.B. nicht am Sonntag bei besten Wetter ins Felsenmeer fahren.
> Das macht weder mir noch den Wandern Spaß.



ich fahr zumindest im sommer an den wochenenden erst am späten nachmittag. da ist vieeel weniger los als vormittags oder mittags


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (21. Juni 2012)

Stromberg würde ich schon als All-Mountain bezeichnen. Ich war zwar erst 1x dort, kann mir aber vorstellen das es einem da schnell langweilig wird (wenn man nur die Strecke fährt / fahren darf). 
Ein Wegenetz wie rayc schreibt besser und ein Flowtrail oder Bikepark ist die Ergänzung dazu.
Und mit den Stoßzeiten gebe ich ihm da auch recht, entsprechend planen und im Falle einer Wandererbegegnung einfach anhalten und ihn durchlassen (schont die Nerven auf beiden Seiten).


----------



## richtig (23. Juni 2012)

heute ab 1500h/1510h starten wir in groß-umstadt.
treffpunkt autohaus am ortsausgang richtung schwimmbad.
falls jemand lust hat.

grussascha


----------



## richtig (19. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

hat jemand Interesse auf eine schöne Trailtour am Samstag?
Starte zwischen 12 und 13 Uhr und peile ca. 3 Stunden lockere Fahrweise mit ca. 900-1000 hm an. 

LG
Sascha


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (19. Juli 2012)

danke für die Info 
Wäre gerne dabei, bin aber ab Samstag im Urlaub. Ab mitte August bin ich wieder da und würde mich gerne mal anschließen.


----------



## Intro (19. Juli 2012)

ich hätte zwar interesse aber erst in ferner zukunft 

nach 500hm bin ich meistens schon mehr als platt , aber viel spaß euch


----------



## Gaunt (20. Juli 2012)

Sonntag vielleicht?


----------



## richtig (3. August 2012)

Erneuter Versuch:

Samstag, 04.08. um 14:30h am Rödelshäusschen?

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## geefactor (17. August 2012)

Nachdem was ich hier so lese wäre ein Canyon Strive für die Bergstraße und den Odenwald zuviel des guten??? Oder etwa doch nicht??


----------



## rmfausi (18. August 2012)

Das würde ich jetzt so generell nicht sagen. Wenn man die Bergstrasse bis Heidelberg (Königsstuhl) verlängert und den vorderen Odenwald nicht so genau einbezieht dann passt das Strive schon. Mit einem fahrbarem Untersatz (S-Bahn, Auto) ist man auch schnell in der Pfalz, das ist aber eine andere Geschichte und passt hier nicht her. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (18. August 2012)

geefactor schrieb:


> Nachdem was ich hier so lese wäre ein Canyon Strive für die Bergstraße und den Odenwald zuviel des guten??? Oder etwa doch nicht??



Ich fahre hier im Odenwald (auch HD) mit einem Strive. Bereue den Kauf nicht. Meiner Meinung nach ist es auch Tourentauglich. Allerdings muss man damit leben das die Kollegen mit den Hardtails schneller den Berg oben sind 

Allerdings habe ich auch noch ein Cube Reaction. Als alleiniges Bike würde ich das Strive nicht wollen.


----------



## richtig (18. August 2012)

Liegt es nicht auch etwas daran, WIE man fährt?

als ich anfing rad zu fahren hat ein bikehändler zu mir gesagt: "120mm??? Das brauchst Du hier [Darmstadt-Dieburg, Odenwald] nie..."

Heute würde ich sagen: Stimmt, braucht man nicht. Alles darüber hilft aber sehr beim schneller werden.


----------



## geefactor (19. August 2012)

richtig schrieb:


> Liegt es nicht auch etwas daran, WIE man fährt?
> 
> als ich anfing rad zu fahren hat ein bikehändler zu mir gesagt: "120mm??? Das brauchst Du hier [Darmstadt-Dieburg, Odenwald] nie..."
> 
> Heute würde ich sagen: Stimmt, braucht man nicht. Alles darüber hilft aber sehr beim schneller werden.



Na wenn das so ist greif ich gleich zum Santacruz V10 und rocke die Bergstraße


----------



## Happ (21. Oktober 2013)

So falls ihr immer noch schöne Trails sucht hau ich des hier mal in die Runde.Das Video ist eine abfahrt ist nur das stück Waldautobahn heraus geschnitten.


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. Oktober 2013)

sic_ schrieb:


> Wenn man den Geopark Strecken folgt, kommt man an praktisch keinem guten Trail vorbei. Da gibts auch nichts zu kombinieren/einzubauen.



Na, dann schau dir mal das Video oben dazu an. Der Trail ab dem Schloss ist kompl ausgezeichnet - Strecke Be1....

Und am Meli gibt´s noch unzählige andere Abfahren 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (22. Oktober 2013)

und die MIL1 nicht zu vergssen ! ! !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

